# Read this.. I need your opinon!! PISSED!



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

A Mans Fairy Tail


Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess, Will you marry me ? 
The Princess said NO And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles
and ****ed skinny big titted broads and hunted and raced cars and went to naked
bars and dated women half his age and drank whiskey, beer and Captain Morgan 
and never heard *****ing and never paid child support or alimony and ate pussies and
ass ****ed cheerleaders and kept his house and guns and never got cheated on 
while he was at work and all his friends and family thought he was ****ing cool as 
hell and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up.....The End


Ok so Yeah! My husband gets emails, text, forwards, etc.. Of things like the above, naked women, big tits, i've even seen forwards of girls bending over spearding there *** cheeks and opening there Vaginas! WTF I know its not my husbands fault that he gets these from his SINGLE friends but it seriously breaks my heart. We had an issue with porn and now my husband does not look at porn anymore. Thank goodness but it just makes me feel dis respected by his friends that they send him these things when they know he's married what am I supposed to do? Guys are welcome to answer too.. Should I ignore this or mention something?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

What are they-- trying to be Charlie Sheen?


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> What are they-- trying to be Charlie Sheen?


HAHA! They are immature idiots! Come on, my husband is MARRIED have some respect people! Sorry i'm just upset and over this! I've tried to ignore and dont know what to it makes me so angry!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

lam4391 said:


> HAHA! They are immature idiots! Come on, my husband is MARRIED have some respect people! Sorry i'm just upset and over this! I've tried to ignore and dont know what to it makes me so angry!



They are jealous...so they have to crap on what others have to make themselves feel better-- look at it that way...if they LOVED being single so much, they wouldn't be beating people over the head with it...pity them.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I would demand that the stuff be completely erased before I got a chance to see it.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> I would demand that the stuff be completely erased before I got a chance to see it.


To the OPer-- why do you see it anyway? Do you share an email account?


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> To the OPer-- why do you see it anyway? Do you share an email account?


Because, We are buying a house and a lot of the stuff goes to his email (he is deployed) So, I have to keep track of everything.


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> I would demand that the stuff be completely erased before I got a chance to see it.




I don't feel comfortable deleting his stuff? I'd rather he knew it was wrong and delete it or tell his friends himself.. but hmm now you got me thinking


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

lam4391 said:


> Because, We are buying a house and a lot of the stuff goes to his email (he is deployed) So, I have to keep track of everything.


Why don't you ask him to ask his friends to stop sending it? Tell him that you are sick of having to wade through the crap to find the important stuff. Maybe then it will seem non-confrontational.

:smthumbup:


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Why don't you ask him to ask his friends to stop sending it? Tell him that you are sick of having to wade through the crap to find the important stuff. Maybe then it will seem non-confrontational.
> 
> :smthumbup:


I have asked him several times. I have gone to the point where one time I had his phone and he got a text from his MALE boss a bunch of pictures of p****!!! I was so pissed I asked my husband to tell him to stop otherwise, I would report his boss to his commander because of the un professorial not to mention, NASTY text he said he would talk to him never did, so it happened again so i text him myself and told him that this is his wife and i don't appreciate them and he apologized but it continued and does from several other of his friends...


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

lam4391 said:


> I have asked him several times. I have gone to the point where one time I had his phone and he got a text from his MALE boss a bunch of pictures of p****!!! I was so pissed I asked my husband to tell him to stop otherwise, I would report his boss to his commander because of the un professorial not to mention, NASTY text he said he would talk to him never did, so it happened again so i text him myself and told him that this is his wife and i don't appreciate them and he apologized but it continued and does from several other of his friends...


My hubby gets gross and lewd email too...but I don't have to look at it. Maybe you could set up a separate account for important things...that is what I did..we have personal ones for just fun and friends, and then one more serious one for mortgage things etc. The only other thing you can do is just not open them.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

lam4391 said:


> I don't feel comfortable deleting his stuff? I'd rather he knew it was wrong and delete it or tell his friends himself.. but hmm now you got me thinking


Set up your email reader to automatically put his friend's messages in folders. That way you don't have to see them or touch them


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> Then set you email reader to treat his friend's messages as spam. That way you don't have to touch them


Good Idea! What about the text? I have no control over those!?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> Set up your email reader to treat his friend's messages as spam. That way you don't have to see them or touch them



Oh yes!!


----------



## Sulin (Apr 7, 2011)

I would personaly go and see his boss and all those 'friends' and have a serious talk about it.. Be firm and determined, tell them its disrespectfull and your husband doesn't need it.. And let them know it has to stop.. 'Or else..'


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

He's in the military....how do you think his friends and boss will take his wife coming in telling them what to do? Do you think it might make his life just a bit harder to tell them - hey my wife doesn't like you guys sending me this stuff - can you please stop? 

I understand that you don't like it...but all guys I know do this, my husband and his friend try to find the grossest stuff they can trying to one up the other...I guess I just don't understand why it bugs you so much. Only open emails from the people/groups that you are expecting them from and just don't open the rest.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Jeez lighten up ladies, its called , its a joke , you gotta be really insecure and thin skinned to be offended by that kinda stuff.

My buddys send me that stuff all time, I FWD them to my wife and she thinks theyre a riot, guess she aint so bad after all:scratchhead:


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Eeew that is revolting. Are these guys 14? Seems like he's more worried about how other men will view him instead of how you do. he's really got it wrong, unless he wants to grow old with his mates.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate chain letters so much.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I tell all of my friends If I see FWD in the heading, it is an automatic DELETE. If they come obsessively, they will be blocked, I have no time for such crap. I despise forwards, if the thing is that grand, I tell them it has to be SCREAMING my name & somehow relate to me personally to dare send me one & expect it will be opened. And on top of that - to kindly remove the FWD.

And I get very few, they respect my irritation. I would not be afraid to tell my husbands friends the same if sh** like that was clogging up his email.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's disrespectful to women, and has no place in the military. These guys could all be in trouble if they were exposed. 

How about sending an email from yourself to his boss-not pretending to be your husband--and his boss's boss, and point out that this is all unbecoming to an officer? If this went public, there'd be major repercussions. You'd be doing them all a favor.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The first time I got such an email, I would be an innocent victim. The 15th time, I'm a co-conspirator. I'm married, any woman who knows me knows I'm married and amazingly, I don't get emailed photos of naked women or flirty texts. If some woman disrespected me and my wife enough to send me a spread-leg booger shot, I'd come all sorts of unglued! It'd be a clue that I needed to choose a higher class of friends, for starters. Point is, nobody gets continued inappropriate contacts without encouraging the sender. If he's not encouraging these women, he's the hapless victim of stalking and you ought to see his name in the victim block of a police report. You never will, so that identifies which side of the equation he's on.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

unbelievable said:


> The first time I got such an email, I would be an innocent victim. The 15th time, I'm a co-conspirator. I'm married, any woman who knows me knows I'm married and amazingly, I don't get emailed photos of naked women or flirty texts. If some woman disrespected me and my wife enough to send me a spread-leg booger shot, I'd come all sorts of unglued! It'd be a clue that I needed to choose a higher class of friends, for starters. Point is, nobody gets continued inappropriate contacts without encouraging the sender. If he's not encouraging these women, he's the hapless victim of stalking and you ought to see his name in the victim block of a police report. You never will, so that identifies which side of the equation he's on.


Its not the women sending the images - it is his male friends.


----------



## Ser Pounce-A-Lot (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately this is an example of how sexist & mysoginist our society is. If single people want to view this kind of stuff then they are more than welcome to, but your husband not respecting your feelings about this issue is a problem. I think it is indicative of a fixing your husband needs to address in himself if he is content to continue accepted these kinds of e-mails from his friends. I feel he is putting his friends before your needs, which is a recipe for disaster. 

My advice would be to explain your feelings clearly without sounding accusing. Calmly expressing your feelings can achieve alot. Writing a letter could be effective also. If he doesn't comply straight away though, I would stop complaining to him as that will just pressure him into stopping it and it will never be a lasting decision until he decides for himself that it is wrong rather than just complying with your wishes.

It's hard but try being supportive and asking him why he feels the need to read these e-mails. Perhaps there is a deeper issue that you can tackle together. 

Just some ideas. Hope they are helpful


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Personally my husband gets junk like this from some of his Co-workers-in HIS email, he just deletes it, it doesnt really bother him or me. 

Too many people are FORWARD hounds in this society, some do not even know how to send a personal message, only forwards. It doesn't even have to be pornagraphic to annoy me, many get a charge out of sending endless Religious things, those are just as bad. 

Thank God Delete is just a click away.


----------



## Kilgore Salmon (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry. 60 year old guys still gawk at 20 year old girls and talk about crazy things from an impotent park bench. We're biologically hardwired to notice and like the thought.

That however, doesn't mean it's reality, we'd act on it or what have you.

Don't let harmless fun bother you. He comes home to you, loves you and has sex with you right?


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kilgore Salmon said:


> I wouldn't worry. 60 year old guys still gawk at 20 year old girls and talk about crazy things from an impotent park bench. We're biologically hardwired to notice and like the thought.
> 
> That however, doesn't mean it's reality, we'd act on it or what have you.
> 
> Don't let harmless fun bother you. He comes home to you, loves you and has sex with you right?



Thanks for the advice.


----------

